# Opener



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I am betting the weather made for a good opener. I would have loved to have gone. Sadly I have no waders etc... I hope to get out a few times this year. Looking forward to hearing the reports from everyone who made it out this morning.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Went elk hunting until about 12:00, finally got out duck hunting shot at quite a few but never got any to drop.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Hit OB this morning. One of the worst openers I can remember. Walking out I hardly saw anything flying. I thought well maybe when shooting starts they'll get up. Nope. I got a few shots not a lot. By 8:15 it was rare to hear a shot. The warden said the rain really kept them down. Last weekend he said a lot of birds were flying. I was surprised that I saw more big ducks flying, then teal. I think the rain was just too heavy.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I went goose hunting and did not see much. :x 

The ducks where flying real good and if we would have been hunting them we would have been done early. Two of us ended up with 8.


----------



## yodey44 (Sep 26, 2007)

Was at fb for opener i was hoping to get my layout boat i made out but the wind was blowing more than i cared to row against. So i walked south out the main parking lot and east into the marsh the birds were flying like mad just before 8 and suprisingly i didn't hear a shot until 7:55 when it all broke loose. Ended up with 1 wigeon and 3 cinnamon teal.


----------



## Ducks-til-I-DIE (Sep 22, 2007)

Hit Ogden bay with 4 friends and got all our limits. The rain sucked, but the big birds were flying. Shot Mallards, widgeon, gadwalls, spooners, a few pintails and teal. They were still flyin when we left, at about 12. O*--


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

I went out to Salt Creek today with my dad, cousin and uncle only to be disapointed. It was the worst opener I had ever been on. Even though we all had big aspirations because of the weather.... Nothing to much out of the ordinary for an opener when it came to skybusters. Plus we had a rough time trying to get the ducks to commit. We ended with a pinnie, mallard, gwt and a spooner.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Me and 3 other friends and a dad went hunting in a field that had just been burned and some feed was in their. We called in a few pintails never got a shot though. We ended up getting 5 mallard hens and 2 mallard drakes not bad for just 13 and 14year olds shooting and calling. I shot one that flew 500yards away and fell so we went and got that. Today i only shot 1 mallard hen. It was slow and freezing but it was worth it.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

*Farminton Bay*

I went out early with my Dad and brothers in canoes. We shot a lot of shells and killed 10 between the four of us. 2 mallards, 2 shovelors, 2 redheads, 2 teal and 2 ruddy's. We were home by eleven because we were not too well prepared for the cold (especially after my youngest brother fell over from the recoil of a shot and got water down his waders). And you better believe we picked up our shells.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Went out to the club today, myself and my dad were selective big ducks for the first 2 hrs. We shot two teal to limit out. I would have like to stay out and shot at some geese, they started flying in about 10:30, but we were already picking up to head in for my niece’s 1st. B-day party. My uncle and guest were shooting about ¼ mile away and they both limited out by 10:00. Dad and I shot Mallards, Pintail, spoonie’s and two Green Winged Teal. I would have pics, but the camera fell in the water. 

Lots of ducks and geese were flying today.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

launched the airboat at fb at 7:00 am set up, started shooting at 8 done by about 8:07 except for 1 bird took a little over an hour for that last bird, 2 limits,10 teal, 2 pinners, 1 drake mallard, 1 widgeon. the rain sucked in coffins but sure was fun to be shooting birds again!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I went south to get away from the crowds. Two weeks ago there was thousands of ducks and geese in the area *-band-* *-band-* *()* . Yesterday morning many of those birds had moved on, but I did manage a wigeon and a goose. Oh, and the goose was sporting some bling bling.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I got skunked, I ended up starting the day at timpie springs and thought I had a pretty good spot, problem was I had guys set up withing about 30 feet of me on either side who hit pretty much every bird by me. So I didn't get much of anything. I had to watch where I moved since I have no dog to retreive anything from the deeper water. about 10:30 the ducks quit flying and just sat in the water. I left about noon and went to Farmington Bay and saw a bunch flying but were too high for me to hit. So I didn't get anything, dissappointing day for my first time duck hunting. Maybe next weekend I will have better results. Although I think I will get some decoys for my next outing.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I skipped the opening morning crowds and hit the south end of Farmington bay from 1:00 to dark. It was pretty good, I set up my decoys and only saw one other hunter walking the dike behind me. birds were decoying farly well and I should have shot my limit but for my lousy shooting. I ended up with 4, two gadwalls and two teal. My dog Abby did well and even though we were pretty much frozen by dark we hada fun time.

Mark


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

i went kinda by willard and saw hundreds of geese but most of them too high and the ones that weren't i led too much we didn't see very many ducks


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

*howard slough*

i got a nice drake pintail, 3 teal and almost had a goose. was soaked head to toe by the time shooting started. should have had my limit but i wasn't hitting anything,shot 2 boxes of shells


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I hit harold s crane yesterday. I was almost alone out in the weeds by the big pond. Most of the people stayed on the dikes. 
At about 8 am all of the birds had stopped flying. One of the worst openers ever!!! I only managed to down one bird.
Of course everyone on the dikes were skybusting at honkers about 150 yards up!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Went to a spot and got one Pintail. Tumblingwings got a pair of Mallards. We left fifteen minutes too early as the geese we saw earlier in the day came back the second time looking for our decoys... they didn't say a word, just came in cupped right to our spot then kinda slid off to the right when they couldn't find our fullbodies and shells. Oh well... Scott went back today to try and get them in... I haven't heard about it yet. It was very cool... we had geese a lot closer than I've ever had them before so that was pretty neat. I'll be out tomorrow somewhere... but I'm not sure where yet. Could do a cast and blast, a duck/chukar shoot or just go to Farmington and get into that routine early. It was one of the best openers I've ever been on and we had quite the time laughing at some dudes skybusting 100 yards down the bank from us... they did flare some ducks and definitely flared the first couple flocks of geese but we still had fun anyway. I might ask Scott if I can go back or even go jumpshooting in the area.


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a real good opening weekend. Where I had seen bigger birds the week before the opening, the teal replaced. I got into the big birds today. I was exhausted from Saturday, slept in, and hunted from 10-2. Here's the weekend's take.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Left Friday and camped with my family, spent all day Saturday and Sunday morning hunting.

Between 3 of us came home with:
3 Ring necked ducks
2 canvasbacks
2 widgeon
2 spoonies
1 pintail
1 mallard
27 teal

One of the best opening weekends we've had in years.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hit two differnt place sunday and monday.on sunday we where done by 10:10 that when the last duck was shot. then monday it took us a little longer to kill are limt. it was great being back out there in the mud and had a great time with my father in law.sorry pic are to big to post on here.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

IT SUCKED!


----------

